# May I join the crowd



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

Hello everyone. I am so pleased to find such a great group of people who care to share the way they deal with fibro. I am going to see the doc on the 13 of June. I am showing all classic signs of fibro and I have been dealing with severe pain for 5 years now and no one has ever mentioned that I might be dealing with fibro. I am enjoying the postings and the shared ideas on how to deal with the pain and discomfort. Thanks guys.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Wowarnz:Welcome to the fm club. I'm glad to hear that you will be seeing a doc next week. The unfortunate thing is that we all went through the same thing. Living with pain for years before being diagnosed with fm. I think once you know that it isn't all in your head then you can go ahead and educate yourself on fm. You're right about the group on this board, they are a great group of people. Anytime you need to vent or ask questions, go right ahead. We have chatnites on Monday nites around 9:00 p.m. (eastern). Just watch for postings confirming the chat. Hopefully you can join us sometime.Take care and let us know how your doc appt. goes.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Wowarnz. You can join us, but we have strict rules here. You have to laugh sometimes, you can cry if you want, and you are compelled to share (don't keep everything to yourself).







Isn't that something now, we can almost diagnose ourselves over the internet and then go to the doctor. Well we can't really know everything, but we try anyway!! LOL







Take care of yourself, and report back to us ASAP! Don't worry, we'll try not to order you around too much! I just decided you should go through an initiation phase since you asked our permission to join us! LOL Your







with us!


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Welcome to the board, wowarnz. You'll find we are a great support system for each other. I feel so much better when I come here and "talk" to all my fibro buddies. We know how each of us feels because we've all "been there, done that". Feel free to complain, cry, laugh, get mad, or whatever you need to do. I've never been anywhere where so many people have so much in common. We're here to listen to and help each other.


----------

